# [SOLVED] Upgrading Old Computer stuck



## Kapn (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm at a screen that says:

Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key

I just purchased a new Asus M5A99x motherboard along with an AMD Fx6100

I believe the problem is that I have a harddrive(not sure if its the master) that is only connectable via IDE and I don't have IDE connections. I wanted to make sure this is the problem before driving out to pick up an IDE to SATA Adapter.

Thanks


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Old Computer stuck*

Your new board has only SATA ports for storage/optical drives. If your boot drive is IDE, you will need a SATA/IDE adapter. 

In any case, it will most likely be necessary to reinstall Windows, or, at the least to do a repair install.


----------



## Kapn (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Upgrading Old Computer stuck*

OKay, it booted up and attempts to boot up windows xp and stops to a blue screen

getting a Stop 0x0000007E (0xC0000005, 0xB5707756, 0xB84CB42C, 0xB84CB128)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Old Computer stuck*

You will need to do a Repair install or a fresh install. The latter being preferred.
Did the Hdd come from an Intel Mobo/CPU?
Error message after you upgrade a computer that uses a processor other than an Intel processor to Windows XP Service Pack 2 or to Windows XP Service Pack 3: "STOP: 0x0000007E"

Error message after you upgrade a computer that uses a processor other than an Intel processor to Windows XP Service Pack 2 or to Windows XP Service Pack 3: "STOP: 0x0000007E"


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Old Computer stuck*

How to troubleshoot a Stop 0x0000007E error in Windows XP

I expect you will need to reinstall Windows. Be certain you have the XP drivers for your motherboard.


----------



## Kapn (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Upgrading Old Computer stuck*

Alright I will try the fresh install.
Also, when i try to enter the MB Driver and Chipset CD(In Safe mode to get around blue screen) I get a "Can't Execute Kernel Mode Driver Service" "Can't Load ASUSHWIO.DLL" "Can't Load ASCDDMI.DLL"


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Old Computer stuck*



Tyree said:


> Did the Hdd come from an Intel Mobo/CPU?


----------



## Kapn (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Upgrading Old Computer stuck*

No AMD


----------



## Kapn (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Upgrading Old Computer stuck*

Reinstalled Windows 7, seems to working great.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Old Computer stuck*

Good to hear.


----------

